# Boxing classes in Dubai



## spetsnaz (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello, I'm looking for boxing classes in Dubai. Anyone here knows somewhere good I can join?

Thanks


----------



## blue_moon (Apr 25, 2012)

Why don't you use google? It was also discussed on this forum a dozen of times: link. If you need a sparing partner also stay in touch with me, but I hope you are good enough .


----------



## DublinMark (Jun 6, 2012)

*Boxing training*



spetsnaz said:


> Hello, I'm looking for boxing classes in Dubai. Anyone here knows somewhere good I can join?
> 
> Thanks


Here is a number of a boxing trainer in Dubai: 0561480233 Enjoy!!


----------

